# blow dry?



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

How many of you blow dry your short haired dogs?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I always blow dry my two, no matter what. The longest I would leave them to "air dry" would be about 10 minutes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't imagine not blow drying and brushing a Maltese, even with a puppy cut. I think you would end up with a matted mess if you didn't.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 1 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812242


> I can't imagine not blow drying and brushing a Maltese, even with a puppy cut. I think you would end up with a matted mess if you didn't.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, I have one I can do that with...and its a good thing because he likes to play in the river. In general, nope!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I always blowdry,no matter how short the cut. Doesn't take long to blowdry short hair & it gives a smoother finished look. Besides that reason,Boo & Hannah don't like to be wet for long,they get chilled.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 1 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812242


> I can't imagine not blow drying and brushing a Maltese, even with a puppy cut. I think you would end up with a matted mess if you didn't.[/B]


I brush Roxy after I bath her every time, but I only blow dry her every once in a while and she never matts. I think it depends on the type of coat. However, I do like the results of a blow dry better!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Blow-drying a short coat doesn't take me very long. Also it seems with these two and their cottony coats even with short hair they get small mats under their arms and collar if not combed to the skin while drying.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

In the summer I make a quick job of it....they dry so quickly anyway. The rest of the year I take my time and make sure they are pretty much dry and brushed. Ava takes the longest, but she's in full coat - so she needs to be dried carefully each week.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

In the summer I don't bother blow-dyring mine. Ollie's ears and tail are silky and long but don't get matted. I'm just careful to brush them out when we're done bathing and then again once they are almost dry.

I do blow dry in the winter.

In general his coat looks nicer when I blow-dry.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i have to blow dry demi or she gets matted


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Always blowdry...Casanova doesn't like being left even damp!


----------



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

thank you so much. Zak to be is beyond short hair right now... :crying 2: and I had givin him his first bath at home since he's found a liking to the horse poop outside and rolls in it every chance i'm not watching. So when I was done and he was running around that house like a mad man it made me think of a few questions. Originally I hadn't planned to blow dry him until his coat got a bit longer then I was thinking that I better start sooner than later so he would be more comfortable with the sound and feel so I can concentrate on his hair more than him standing still.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (vegaschik99 @ Aug 1 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812348


> thank you so much. Zak to be is beyond short hair right now... :crying 2: and I had givin him his first bath at home since he's found a liking to the horse poop outside and rolls in it every chance i'm not watching. So when I was done and he was running around that house like a mad man it made me think of a few questions. Originally I hadn't planned to blow dry him until his coat got a bit longer then I was thinking that I better start sooner than later so he would be more comfortable with the sound and feel so I can concentrate on his hair more than him standing still.[/B]


It's best he get used to the blower, and realize it won't hurt him. Change out the cottonballs in his ears before you start to dry so the blowing air won't bother his ears.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 1 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812242


> I can't imagine not blow drying and brushing a Maltese, even with a puppy cut. I think you would end up with a matted mess if you didn't.[/B]


I agree.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 1 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812330


> Always blowdry...Casanova doesn't like being left even damp![/B]


Exactly. Chyna doesn't like feeling wet.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I always blow dry our fluffs even the ones with short hair or else I feel their hair looks shaggy instead of nice and fluffy. One of my past furbabies, Oscar, hated getting blown dry and was always running away so I made it a fun game with him.


----------

